
LAPD confronts Call of Duty 'Ghost' statue in tense standoff - shill
http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/31/4383220/robert-bowlings-robotoki-invaded-by-lapd-after-curious-designer
======
mosqutip
The LAPD has (rightfully) gotten a bad rap lately, but what do you expect when
you have a realistic, armed, life-size military figure facing outward toward
the street...

~~~
cobrabyte
Yep, that's asinine.

